# Need th know oc limits of card



## KD_The_Nomad_Soul (Mar 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the overclocking limits of an XFX GT240 1GB DDR5 128-bit. But please don't beat around the bush, just state the values, if you know. Thanks.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 30, 2011)

^If you are tying to benchmark, you will not ask this.

If you want to gain some real gaming performance, forget it, not worth risking.

Hope you got the point.


----------



## KD_The_Nomad_Soul (Mar 30, 2011)

that doesn't  help much!!!!!!!!! Rajan1311


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 30, 2011)

arey dont be angry boss...what i meant is its not worth OCing your graphics card to its limit as in gaming, it will not make an unplayable game playable. 

Every card is different, you cant tell how much sehwag will score against Srilanka till he actually plays, right? 
Each card has its own unique limit, you may have got a golden batch or a crappy one. I would suggest you do it the old way, increment Core clock in steps of 15MHz, test (run a benchmark) and do it till your system is unstable...


----------

